# new out of the box and issues with 600 EXll RT



## Kiton (Oct 1, 2021)

The flash tube on one of my older 480ll flashes blew, the flash has been deemed to old to repair by Canon so today I picked up a brand new 600EX 11 RT flash.

For the life of me I can not get my version one ST-E3-RT to fire it in slave mode. Works like a charm on camera, but the slave aspect is dead.
The transmitter works with my 430 flash and with a half dozen Yongnuo 600 flashes I use in softboxes or umbrellas. The 430 fires the other flashes as master, but not the 600.

The brand new Canon 600.....nothing will fire it!

Has anyone had this? How did you resolve it? Or do I just send the flash back as a dud?

thanks,


----------



## Kiton (Oct 1, 2021)

resolved!!


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 4, 2021)

Kiton said:


> resolved!!


How was it resolved?


----------



## Kiton (Oct 4, 2021)

Valvebounce said:


> How was it resolved?



A friend suggested I remove all my id and channel settings put it all back to auto and 0000 etc and try again. It worked. 
Then I went back in and returned all the flashes to a different ID no and channel than default and they sync followed and all flashes are now firing off the canon slave.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 4, 2021)

Thanks.


----------

